# Ciudades de La Amazonia Peruana



## J-Gabriel (Sep 12, 2013)

^^En este Foro Conoceremos las Ciudades de la Amazonia Peruana como: Pucallpa, Iquitos, Tarapoto, Puerto Maldonado, Etc. Conoceremos ademas su desarrallo y el progreso de cada una de estas ciudades, que a pesar del olvido del Gobierno Central van creciendo y desarrollandose cada vez mas:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

Apoyo la iniciativa, ¿quien se anima a ser el primero en postear imágenes?


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*PUCALLPA, capital de la Provincia de Coronel Portillo y capital de la Región Ucayali*








[/url]
p 09 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
p 10 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] river2 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*Muy buen aporte de la ciudad de Pucallpa.*


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Bela Pucallpa. Saudações de Cruzeiro do Sul - Acre - Brasil. Cidades Irmãs e ao mesmo tempo tão distantes...


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Jailan Rodrigo said:


> Bela Pucallpa. Saudações de Cruzeiro do Sul - Acre - Brasil. Cidades Irmãs e ao mesmo tempo tão distantes...


cierto, somos ciudades tan cercanas, si hubiera una carretera se llegaria a nuestras ciudades en menos de 4 horas.
Ojala en un futuro cercano estas fronteras fueran mas faciles de cruzar.
Saludos.

De fato, as cidades são tão próximas, se nós tivéssemos uma estrada viria a nossas cidades em menos de 4 horas. 
Esperemos que num futuro próximo essas fronteiras eram mais fáceis de atravessar.
Saudações


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*Pucallpa - Región Ucayali*

PUCALLPA, tierra colorada







[/url]
p 07 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
bt21 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
c2 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
Plaza de Armas de Pucallpa por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
p 009 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
p 016 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
puc 03 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
puc 04 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*También podemos compartir imágenes de ciudades como La Merced, Satipo, Rioja, Moyobamba, Yurimaguas, ciudades de selva baja, etc. *


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

A ver:

Satipo


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

TINGO MARÍA, la ciudad de la Bella Durmiente.
Tingo María es la capital de la Provincia de Leoncio Prado - Región Huánuco







[/url]
t04 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
Tingo Maria por nicochamp, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
Tingo María por Fredy Rubio, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*TARAPOTO*

Santa Cruz de los Motilones de Tarapoto


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Más de La ciudad de las Palmeras Tarapoto


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*TARAPOTO*


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*¿Se podría decir que Tarapoto es de las ciudades amazónicas mejor preservadas? (Iquitos me parece muy desordenado)*


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

inyourmind said:


> *¿Se podría decir que Tarapoto es de las ciudades amazónicas mejor preservadas? (Iquitos me parece muy desordenado)*


Conozco Iquitos recientemente viaje por allá, y la verdad Tarapoto a superado a Iquitos en Infraestructura, Inmobiliarias, Carreteras y vías Pavimentadas. Además que Tarapoto aparte de ser una ciudad pujante y de gente emprendedora, a mejorado su urbanismo porque ya están implementando el plan de desarrollo urbano de la ciudad. 

http://www.mpsm.gob.pe/architrans/EDICION_FINAL_PDU/RESUMEN_EJECUTIVO/Resumen_Ejecutivo.pdf

El Aeropuerto a tenido un increíble aumento de vuelos a la ciudad, llegando a ser una de las principales del país, 14 vuelos diarios; también el dinamismo de la Agroindustria, el turismo, el comercio, ha sido el motor principal para que Tarapoto se este desarrollando a grandes pasos. y ultimamente con la llegada de las Inmobiliarias, los Malls que están en construcción. (Real Plaza), Star Plaza, y en proyecto (NOVO MALL - Retco).


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Es por eso que algunas empresas han preferido poner en Tarapoto su filial en lugar de Iquitos, porque Tarapoto tiene una conexión directa con la Amazonia (con el puerto de Yurimaguas) y la costa con la carretera interoceanica Norte, también por la vía sur, que va por huanuco-ticlio-lima. que ya está asfaltada.

































































PENAL RECIENTEMENTE IGNAUGURADO:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ANTES PONIA FOTOS AL TOQUE UTILIZANDO IMAGESTACION O IMAGESHACK. AHORA SOLO PUEDO JALAR CON FOTOS Q PONGO EN EL FACEBOOK.....POR ESO NO PONGO FOTOS DE TARAPOTO 2014-


----------



## inyourmind (Jan 21, 2014)

*¿Alguien tiene fotos actuales de la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado?*


----------



## fernandooc (Feb 20, 2014)

que hermosas ciudades esconde el amazonas


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*PUCALLPA - Región Ucayali*

*Espectaculares fotografías del fotógrafo pucallpino Lino Campos Ruiz*


----------



## Rr77 (Nov 24, 2011)

que lindas estan las ciudades de la amazonia peruana, luchando contra el olvido centralista, saludos desde santa cruz, si bien somos tambien una ciudad tropical , no somos conocida por ser una ciudad amazonica , pero igual se le tiene cariño a esta region

me gusta como mantienen sus areas verdes en orden , para admirar


----------

